# Laminating?



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Hey all,

Wondering where I can get some standard a4 sheets laminated in Dubai? Like 20-30 pages worth.

Thanks,


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Would probably be cheaper to buy a laminator and some pouches


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

FedEx Kinkos, they have stores in Bur Dubai, Burj Dubai and Internet City. For exact locations go to this link: FedEx Kinkos International Store Locator Results

You may want to call first as the laminator ¨sometimes doesn´t work mam"

Izzy


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Good stuff, 

thanks for the input guys!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

There is also a store at Ibn Battuta ( the printing store- cant think of the name at the moment)
Its on the outside of the building at Geant end...down from House of Prose and MMI.


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

On the front page of today's Gulf News classifieds there's an advert for AST Copy Center (tel 04 3327454), says they do lamination with free collection & delivery


----------

